# Completely converted: 2012 to 2018



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, what a change. From 17# to 46#. Both fun in their own rights. Any other complete converts?


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep here's mine no regrets !









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

No regrets here either! I'm fully converted and enjoy every second I'm on my Ebike!

My last 2 "pure" Mountain Bikes!

For workout and social rides: 2015 Stumpy Evo







For park and gnarly fun: 2014 Enduro 26 (with a 180mm fork)







The new hotness! It's actually less expensive than the other 2! But a lot more fun! 2018 Meta Power


----------

